# sick of loading my banjo



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

no more filling my banjo with my tube ...my auto mud pump will now fill my banjo. It will push the tape down and will load my banjo in 4 sec. with one finger


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

How about a video Ice man:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I was thinking about putting a banjo on a Enforcer but I don't have one ...I don't like putting clips on you tube


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That's not fair Ice. I bet you are happy to watch clips that others upload


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> That's not fair Ice. I bet you are happy to watch clips that others upload


I just like to watch the spoon man with that great corner tool:thumbup:
I will try and get a better cam someday .my phone does not work very well Mr gazzer:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> no more filling my banjo with my tube ...my auto mud pump will now fill my banjo. It will push the tape down and will load my banjo in 4 sec. with one finger


Ur 2 funny Ice:blink:
Sh*t i would 2 have a couple o weeks we u and Gsz:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

And not Forestbum!!!:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

it works :thumbup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> And not Forestbum!!!:thumbup:


Be nice Van, there's an h and an o and a y in there...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

no need t be nice....not everyone can be a nicefeller


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> no need t be nice....not everyone can be a nicefeller


all I now is this tool made me $500 in one day:thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> no need t be nice....not everyone can be an Icefeller



Fixed it for ya Ice!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

had that on my plates a long time ago ! icefeler


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Seen Advance has added a filler valve to one of their banjos: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Banjos/Advance-Rapid-Fill-Banjo.html


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Seen Advance has added a filler valve to one of their banjos: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Banjos/Advance-Rapid-Fill-Banjo.html


I am not going to talk about this one:shutup:...I will be good.


----------

